# Goldfish Food?



## HugKissLove1994 (Aug 18, 2007)

*What do you feed your fish?*​
Live Food Only00.00%Mixed: Live,flakes,pellets,etc535.71%Only Flakes, and pellets964.29%


----------



## HugKissLove1994 (Aug 18, 2007)

Okay, I have 4 calico goldfish and I was wondering if it is okay to feed Tetra Fin "crisps, sinking pellets, and flakes"??? Or just the crisps and pellets or what? Any advice with be useful. 

-Laura


----------



## 57chevygirl57 (Feb 20, 2004)

they will even eat bits of veggies,,,,,,,,,,

I avoid live foods, simply do to the risk of infecting my fish or the whole tank.......


----------



## HugKissLove1994 (Aug 18, 2007)

Yea ho do you feed them peas and stuff?


----------



## 57chevygirl57 (Feb 20, 2004)

HugKissLove1994 said:


> Yea ho do you feed them peas and stuff?


Take the skins off the peas, I give them, along with my fronts,
Nori, broc, zuccini,cabage.........
My fish were trained at a very tender age to eat what is offered............
they also get frozen foods, shrimp, krill, mysis.clams, muscles, never bhrine shrimp(no good,,,,)
I have listened to people say, my fish only eat bhrine shrimp, and guess what???
They starve to death,,,,,Is ok for a snack,I don't bother.............
I also soak some food in selcon, and garlic...
My fish eat very well....


----------

